# How-to Videos to replace front brakes and struts?



## c_hayhurst (Apr 2, 2007)

I have been looking around for how-to videos to change the front brakes and struts of my 2004 Nissan Sentra 1.8.

Anyone have some links?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd really doubt you're going to find EXACTLY that kind of video out there, one that fits your EXACT scenario, for your EXACT car.
The Haynes manual, as well as the Chilton's manual (for that matter, the FSM linked below), shows a pretty good description of how to handle both jobs and both jobs themselves are pretty much generic jobs...step 1-take off wheel, step 2-blah, step 3-bleh, and so on.
It really isn't brain surgery, although you'll need some specialized tools to do the struts (i.e. strut spring compressor). Do one side at a time and you'll have the other side as a reference when putting things back together.
If that's too much for you to handle, and taking apart struts is no small task for the guy that doesn't know what he's doing, as well as can be fairly dangerous, not to mention you're messing with brakes...ya know those things that keep you from getting killed on the highway? If you're not comfortable with that, take it to a shop. Better to spend the money than end up dead with air bags in your face...or worse, make me dead with air bags in my face.


----------

